# new struts=alignment?



## kirk44 (Apr 30, 2014)

If I replace the front struts and coils with Lovell or Pedders keeping the factory ride height do I need to have the front end aligned? The car has 25,000 miles.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

While there replace the strut mounts and bearings and the radius rod bushings with caster adjustable ones. The radius rod bushings are a must on every gto. The stock ones are fluid filled and fail fast. There is no point to do alignment with defective bushings. Do some search on the radius rod bushings, there is even videos. If you get the caster adjustable ones give the car some positive caster.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't forget bump stops. They're cheap and almost always trashed.


----------

